# Singleness certificate from Indian Embassy



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, I am trying to apply for a singleness certificate from the Indian embassy. I tried calling the Indian embassy many times but they don't seem to respond. Finally I did get through and they told me to contact an agency called IVS global in oud mehta. So I tried calling up IVS but nobody seems to answer the call. I would like to know how I can apply for this certificate through them? Do I have to go there personally or can I do it online? If I have to go there personally what docs do I need to carry with me and what are their charges?

Thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

jrm3891 said:


> Hi, I am trying to apply for a singleness certificate from the Indian embassy. I tried calling the Indian embassy many times but they don't seem to respond. Finally I did get through and they told me to contact an agency called IVS global in oud mehta. So I tried calling up IVS but nobody seems to answer the call. I would like to know how I can apply for this certificate through them? Do I have to go there personally or can I do it online? If I have to go there personally what docs do I need to carry with me and what are their charges?
> 
> Thanks


I have been to IVS and they never pick up the phone. Better be there with all docs which you have. I am sure they will ask about the doc which you dont have and you have to come back again.

P.S. Go very early to avoid queue...else after 11AM but anyways you have to wait minimum for 1 hour.


----------



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sunder said:


> I have been to IVS and they never pick up the phone. Better be there with all docs which you have. I am sure they will ask about the doc which you dont have and you have to come back again.
> 
> P.S. Go very early to avoid queue...else after 11AM but anyways you have to wait minimum for 1 hour.


What kind of docs? Passport and emirates id are not enough? Most of my docs are in india


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

first time I am hearing about certificate for singleness.. is it opposite of being married (sorry if this sounds stupid but would appreciate enhancement to my general knowledge) 

And if so, what would you need it for?


----------



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

saya123 said:


> first time I am hearing about certificate for singleness.. is it opposite of being married (sorry if this sounds stupid but would appreciate enhancement to my general knowledge)
> 
> And if so, what would you need it for?


actually it's a requirement of the indian govt. to protect individuals from being defrauded by preventing secret marriages abroad (I think)


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

jrm3891 said:


> What kind of docs? Passport and emirates id are not enough? Most of my docs are in india


What does BLS and IVS websites say ? If I were you, I would have gone to Indian embassy first and then to IVS. Sometimes walk-ins are better than phone.


----------



## jrm3891 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hahaha just try calling up the Indian embassy or the ivs/bls offices first, and see how "cooperative" they are!!! And their websites have absolutely nothing. You think I didn't do all these things before I posted here?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

jrm3891 said:


> Hahaha just try calling up the Indian embassy or the ivs/bls offices first, and see how "cooperative" they are!!! And their websites have absolutely nothing. You think I didn't do all these things before I posted here?


Dont call, visit them.


----------



## at007 (Nov 29, 2016)

jrm3891 said:


> Hi, I am trying to apply for a singleness certificate from the Indian embassy. I tried calling the Indian embassy many times but they don't seem to respond. Finally I did get through and they told me to contact an agency called IVS global in oud mehta. So I tried calling up IVS but nobody seems to answer the call. I would like to know how I can apply for this certificate through them? Do I have to go there personally or can I do it online? If I have to go there personally what docs do I need to carry with me and what are their charges?
> 
> Thanks


Hi 
jrm3891 did you to the consulate? What all docs are required for this cert.


----------



## hadusherry (10 mo ago)

Let me share my experience, I visited IVS/BLS and observed its totally useless to go there, for sure they us to you to keep visiting again and again I don't know why, for getting Singleness paper... IVS concerns require NOC from her father and this NOC would be attested from Notary Public and this is another issue, IN short it is worst to get singleness paper so i have decided to hire a lawyer who will get me singleness paper and will make all attestations/translations etc., it will cost too much but...have no choice left...unfortunately


----------



## hadusherry (10 mo ago)

Let me share my experience, Calling is useless, I visited IVS/BLS and observed its totally useless to go there, for sure they us to you to keep visiting again and again I don't know why, for getting Singleness paper... IVS concerns require NOC from her father and this NOC would be attested from Notary Public and this is another issue, IN short it is worst to get singleness paper so i have decided to hire a lawyer who will get me singleness paper and will make all attestations/translations etc., it will cost too much but...have no choice left...unfortunately


----------



## rodbear902 (8 mo ago)

Hi,
Could you share the number of the lawyer. it would be great if you could help me out cuz NOC is tough to get.


----------



## rodbear902 (8 mo ago)

hadusherry said:


> Let me share my experience, Calling is useless, I visited IVS/BLS and observed its totally useless to go there, for sure they us to you to keep visiting again and again I don't know why, for getting Singleness paper... IVS concerns require NOC from her father and this NOC would be attested from Notary Public and this is another issue, IN short it is worst to get singleness paper so i have decided to hire a lawyer who will get me singleness paper and will make all attestations/translations etc., it will cost too much but...have no choice left...unfortunately


Hi,
Could you share the number of the lawyer. it would be great if you could help me out cuz NOC is tough to get.


----------

